# has there ever been



## rustystone2112 (Nov 24, 2014)

a CYCLE TRUCK CONVOY thread ? lets see all the CT's, even if  your to young,never seen or heard of the movie and don't know what the hell i'm talking about but still have a cycle truck Schwinn or Worksman etc.,  lets see them all


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is a blacked out war time 43 CT.  I wanted to get mine posted before REC posted and I had to scroll through 10 pages of his beautiful bikes.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 24, 2014)

*cycle truck*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Here is blacked out war time 43 CT.  I wanted to get mine posted before REC posted and I had to scroll through 10 pages of his beautiful bikes.



 Very nice,love the color with the black,great contrast.Mine is also war time black out not much black left   serial#  I49965


----------



## REC (Nov 24, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Here is blacked out war time 43 CT.  I wanted to get mine posted before REC posted and I had to scroll through 10 pages of his beautiful bikes.
> 
> <snip>




Ouch!

I wish I had a nice blue war-time model.... SO correct.

Yours (Dan) and Mike Smith's are two of the most proper and correct ones present.

I'll get mine up here when I have more time.
REC


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 24, 2014)

And now for the polar opposite of the beautiful blue CT...in the wild and at work...


----------



## mruiz (Nov 25, 2014)

got one here.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 25, 2014)

*a few trucks*

in Florida


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 25, 2014)

*from agusta . ga*

orginal


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 25, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> orginal




Do you know the year on yours? Do you know the letter of the serial # used in 39,40 and 41


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 25, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> a CYCLE TRUCK CONVOY thread ? lets see all the CT's, even if  your to young,never seen or heard of the movie and don't know what the hell i'm talking about but still have a cycle truck Schwinn or Worksman etc.,  lets see them all




What year is yours?


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 25, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> Very nice,love the color with the black,great contrast.Mine is also war time black out not much black left   serial#  I49965




What year is yours? One of my prewar trucks the letter is a D i was thinking 1940


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 25, 2014)

will have to check I think its a forty will get back with it




fxo550 said:


> Do you know the year on yours? Do you know the letter of the serial # used in 39,40 and 41


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2014)

question,I have this 1939 Cycle Truck that has an Excelsior headbadge.Did Cycle trucks ever come like this.It looks as though it has been on there forever.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 25, 2014)

*cycletruck parts*



vincev said:


> question,I have this 1939 Cycle Truck that has an Excelsior headbadge.Did Cycle trucks ever come like this.It looks as though it has been on there forever.View attachment 181694




i don't know what year mine is but it's badged BF GOODRICH and like yours on there forever took me over a year to get the screws out.  Odd it didn't have a BFG chain guard decal, SERIAL #I49965


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure D & E are 1940.  My CT is an "I".  Interesting though.  I think "I" would be a 41 frame.  It has a black 43 stamped crank and other blackout parts, clearly looking like war time built.  Must have been a leftover earlier frame assembled during the 43 production run.  I think...who really knows.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 25, 2014)

Sick!



jaf/co said:


> orginal




Come on Rowland.  Everyone is waiting to see them.


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 25, 2014)

*rolling relics ride this aummer*

cycle truck ride Stockton.ca  rolling relics


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 25, 2014)

*cycletruck*



Ozark Flyer said:


> I'm pretty sure D & E are 1940.  My CT is an "I".  Interesting though.  I think "I" would be a 41 frame.  It has a black 43 stamped crank and other blackout parts, clearly looking like war time built.  Must have been a leftover earlier frame assembled during the 43 production run.  I think...who really knows.




i don't think the war affected the availability of metals right at the beginning ,we didn't enter the war until Dec.41, i  think it took a while,probably around late 42 or early 43 before industry was really affected and started to black parts out


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 25, 2014)

probably started earlier than you are thinking...I have a 41 Colson with some black out parts


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree. I think the rationing started right away.
 My Cycletruck has a 41 serial # beginning with the letter H and it has black out parts throughout. I also have a Schwinn B model that has an H prefix and it has painted fender braces, rims and trussrods.
 I've seen original blackout hubs that were painted over original chrome, so I think some of it was done just for appearance.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 26, 2014)

That's The first time I have heard of a blacked out 41 CT.  It would be possible the crank was changed on mine.  You can see in the "before" photo of my CT that it had a blacked out Coffin chain ring indicating the crank had been removed at some point in its life.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 26, 2014)

*The Load Ranger*

My Mead Ranger Cycle Truck.   1940 I believe.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2014)

*Here is my pic of our Cycletruck ride from the day after Thanksgiving 2013  ....*

The pictures turned out killer with the planks on the Santa Monica pier making the pics that much better ... Happy Thanksgiving everyone .. Frank


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 26, 2014)

*cycetruck*

if the production run for 1941 ends in nov. how did 1941 bikes end up with black out parts when we hadn't gone to war till Dec. and rationing hadn't started


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2014)

*The answer is .......*



rustystone2112 said:


> if the production run for 1941 ends in nov. how did 1941 bikes end up with black out parts when we hadn't gone to war till Dec. and rationing hadn't started




Surplus ... built up with what was available at that time ... build it up & move surplus inventory ...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 26, 2014)

You guys do the coolest stuff!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.




cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The pictures turned out killer with the planks on the Santa Monica pier making the pics that much better ... Happy Thanksgiving everyone .. Frank
> 
> View attachment 181790
> 
> View attachment 181788


----------



## JKT (Nov 26, 2014)

I see most of you live in warmer climates... I have about seven or eight Schwinn cycle trucks, a couple are tall frames, and a couple Roadmasters too. but the weather here is cold and snowy and mine are all tucked away in the basement and spear bedroom for the winter... i'll have to post mine at a later date... John


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2014)

rustystone2112 



cycetruck
if the production run for 1941 ends in nov. how did 1941 bikes end up with black out parts when we hadn't gone to war till Dec. and rationing hadn't started 





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Surplus ... built up with what was available at that time ... build it up & move surplus inventory ...





What we have here...................................Is a misunderstanding of some sort.    Using up inventory that was not even produced yet?


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 26, 2014)

*39 cycle truck*



fxo550 said:


> Do you know the year on yours? Do you know the letter of the serial # used in 39,40 and 41




Mine starts with a letter C  and I was told it was a 39 from a previous owner. I'll have to take it down from where I have it hanging to take a picture and post it. Is there going to be a cycle truck ride in Santa Monica the day after thanksgiving this year?  Leo.


----------



## chitown (Nov 26, 2014)

*Still looking for the OG cycle truck...*

I've heard of one in a bike shop in Iowa but have never seen one of these bad boys:


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> if the production run for 1941 ends in nov. how did 1941 bikes end up with black out parts when we hadn't gone to war till Dec. and rationing hadn't started




I think what you failed to recognize is that the Nazis came to power in the mid 30s and WWII started in 39, not 41 so the US had been supporting the allied forces for over 2 years before actually entering following Pearl Harbor. Many factories had already converted to feed the war effort in europe and chromium became a key component to that effort. 
Also, personal rationing (i.e. ration books) started in early 42 but I am sure the government and industry had already started focusing attention on strategic chemicals and minerals for years before. The world was also in a severe recession due to the war and I can only imagine to keep prices of bikes at a reasonable level in the face of the war in europe, if it didn't need to be chromed it wasn't. So it can be entirely possible that a little kids bicycle or an industrial use cycle truck could actually have blacked out parts in 41 regardless of when ration books came out...


----------



## JKT (Nov 26, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> orginal




I almost bought this bike when it was in Georgia...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2014)

Regardless of when WWII started, the 1941 Schwinns and the American autos were not stripped of their chrome or nickel. It's pretty obvious looking at the 41 Schwinn catalog and 41 autos that the black out parts were not used until after we entered the war.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2014)

I bow to your gospel...once again, the "catalog" trumps all...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2014)

old hotrod said:


> I bow to your gospel...once again, the *"catalog"* trumps all...




.........


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 29, 2014)

*Thank you .....*



Ozark Flyer said:


> You guys do the coolest stuff!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.




We just have a great group of people that share the same passion that like to ride & see what the day brings on our vintage pieces of history ... It's always a great time ... 

I wish everyone the best & hopefully you were able to get out & ride like a few of us out here yesterday who met up with cabe member John down in San Diego for the 2014 day after Thanksgiving day ride down @ Mission Beach in 85 degree sunshine & a prime rib feast when we returned to John's place .... good thing I didn't eat that much on Thanksgiving ( yeah right ) ... another incredible day with good friends ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been waiting to get some photos taken before posting on here. I have a few more that I haven't photographed, but here's the majority of what I had before I sold some of them.


----------



## BGordon (Jan 11, 2017)

Almost finished with my Worksman


----------

